# Σύμφωνα με το ανωτέρω σχετικό



## Ramblings

Καλημέρα! Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει πως λέγεται το "σχετικό" που πολύ συχνά χρειάζεται κάτω από το θέμα ενός email στις Δημόσιες Υπηρεσίες!
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## bearded

Kalimera sas


Ramblings said:


> πως λέγεται


Pos legetai sta Aggliká ?  I would say ''_according to the above'' _or just ''_accordingly_''.


----------



## Acestor

Συχνά θα σε καλύψει η απόδοση: *according to the above relevant document*.


----------



## Ramblings

Εννοώ : Θέμα: .........................................
* σχετικό*: το ............................... έγγραφό σας

Να το πω σκέτο relevant?

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο!


----------



## Acestor

Αυτό γράφεται σκέτο *Re:*


Δες εδώ:
Plain Language in Government Writing


----------



## Ramblings

Ευχαριστώ θερμά! Πολύ χρήσιμο το link!


----------



## Periander

In the context you give, I would render "Σχετικό:..........." as "Reference:.........." 
 What is listed after the word is the document or documents referred  to in the text.


----------



## Helleno File

Acestor said:


> Αυτό γράφεται σκέτο *Re:*
> Δες εδώ:
> Plain Language in Government Writing





Periander said:


> In the context you give, I would render "Σχετικό:..........." as "Reference:.........."
> What is listed after the word is the document or documents referred  to in the text.


Both these are right in both formal written  contexts. Re has been around for a very long time.  I have always assumed it was the dative of Latin res = "in the matter of..." and not necessarily replying. Bureaucrats are even known to say it - to rhyme with "ray" . In the body of a letter it would be "With reference to..."  As generated text (Re: ) in emails it clearly means Replying to...

I think we would _say_ "regarding..." which would also translate όσο αφορά...  Even that is a bit formal especially if combined into "regarding the above..."


----------



## Periander

Helleno File said:


> Both these are right in both formal written  contexts. Re has been around for a very long time.  I have always assumed it was the dative of Latin res = "in the matter of..." and not necessarily replying. Bureaucrats are even known to say it - to rhyme with "ray" . In the body of a letter it would be "With reference to..."  As generated text (Re: ) in emails it clearly means Replying to...
> 
> I think we would _say_ "regarding..." which would also translate όσο αφορά...  Even that is a bit formal especially if combined into "regarding the above..."


The Latin phrase "In Re...." is used in the titles of certain English and American legal actions, however it would be too far-fetched to expect latinisms in bureaucratic or business correspondence.  "Re" in the context of correspondence headings probably originated as an abbreviation of "Reference".


----------



## Helleno File

I found this in the English definition section of WR. 



> re2  _(rē, rā),_ prep. [Chiefly Law and Com.]
> 
> Business, Law in the case of;
> with reference to;
> in re.
> 
> Latin _rē_ (in the) matter, affair, thing (ablative of _rēs_)
> 1700–10


It goes back even further than I thought.  I would still have thought dative rather than ablative!!!


----------



## Periander

I think you have amply illustrated that we are dealing with two completely different "re".  "In Re" is no mere reference but goes to the substance of the matter, as a judicial action would: not merely referring to but entering into the matter.  Αυτό το re δεν είναι το "σχετικό", αλλά μέρος του ίδιου το πράγματος - "εν τω πράγματι".  The Re in correspondence headings denotes a mere reference (το δικό μας "Σχετικό").


----------

